# Sharkfishing the surf question



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

I live and in TX and have been sharkin for over 30 yrs and will be in the PCB are in June.How far out do most of you run your lines out off the beach?I have a kayak,a 14/0,12/0,10/0 and 2 9s.I am used to going out at least 600- 700 yds and Im hoping I wont have to work as hard when I get down there in paradise.Thanks, this is a great site.


----------



## Blake Nall (May 28, 2008)

i caught a 90#-100# bull about175-200 yds out


----------



## Iceman (May 30, 2008)

went fishing sunday caught two bulls 120lb within casting 50 75 yards


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

> *bullmaster (5/21/2008)*.*<U>I am used to going out at least 600- 700 yds</U>* quote]
> 
> Good god! lol i bet just reeling in a cut off line would give your arms a work out!


----------



## Iceman (May 30, 2008)

Hey Bullmaster just let us know when you are coming in and we will get up with you for somesharkingaction! We've got lots of big gear too, 14/0, 4- 12/0's, 10/0, 3-9/0' several 6/0's, and god only know's how many big spinning reels, Finor's, Penns, and a bunch of others!!!


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

hey iceman u want to take me shark fishing to? but yesterday on the pier i hooked a 6-7ft blacktip and 2 5-6ft blacktips but that was like all the way at the end.


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

BULLMASTER,

I USUALLY JUST GO OUT TO THE COLOR CHANGE RIGHT BEFORE THE 2ND SANDBAR. NICE 6-7 FOOTERS COMMON WITH THE RIGHT GEAR. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Iceman thanks for the invitation.When it gets closer to the 21st Im going to really be watching this board.What really sucks when you run lines out as far as we have to in TX is reeling them in the next morning.Alot of the beachs are very dangerous to fish on because of the illegal aliens that will cut your throat if your brave enough to take a nap,therefore you have to stay awake all night or make sure someone is standing watch.If you fish a TX beach at night you better be packing some heat.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

> *bullmaster (6/1/2008)*If you fish a TX beach at night you better be packing some heat.




Very true. I had good luck every trip but one. Had to pull twice in one night.


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

I like that you can drive on almost all TX beaches but it sure makes you an easy target at times.Turbow you must have been around Padre when you had to pull out on someone.Those guys crossing the border will cut your throat for a quarter.In my area its drunks driving down the beach 80 mph that you have to worry about.I had one run over every rod I had one night.I chased him but he had too good of a lead on me,good thing for him.It was at night so I couldnt see the sights on my weapon.I have changed sights since then.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

This was at High Island. I only went to PINS once; trip went smooth except for the speeders. Its crazy how even after you make it a point to set up so people can drive around your camp they make it a point to drive between you and your poles. 



FL has been nice. The no driving thing was a shock and made me really downsize the tackle I hump to the beach. Post up when you come over this way and I will make it a point to come hang out.


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Will do Turbow ,thanks.


----------

